# Dura Ace 7900 12-23T cassette drivetrain compatibility



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello there guys:
I'm currently running a Shimano 105 5600 12-27T cassette and would like to change it for Dura Ace 7900 12-23T. I have Ultegra SL FD and RD. There is a big difference in weight 260g (105) vs. 182g (DA 7900) but my question is can I use DA cassette with no problem? is it compatible with my drivetrain? please someone let me know before pulling the trigger on this DA cassette.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Unless you are racing, there is absolutely no reason to use DA cassettes. They may be light, but they wear out very quickly and are extremely expensive. You could save weight for a lot less by upgrading other parts (derailleurs, shifters, crank). Also, if you use DA 7900 you should use the 7900 chain with it. Consider the cost over time of replacing $200+ cassettes every 3k miles verse using a $50 ultegra for 6-7k and upgrading something else and it just doesn't make sense.

Good luck


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

WhyRun said:


> Unless you are racing, there is absolutely no reason to use DA cassettes. They may be light, but they wear out very quickly and are extremely expensive. You could save weight for a lot less by upgrading other parts (derailleurs, shifters, crank). Also, if you use DA 7900 you should use the 7900 chain with it. Consider the cost over time of replacing $200+ cassettes every 3k miles verse using a $50 ultegra for 6-7k and upgrading something else and it just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Good luck



You got a good point there so Ultegra 6700 would be a better choice then


----------



## rohal (Jun 18, 2002)

WhyRun said:


> They may be light, but they wear out very quickly and are extremely expensive.


I have had the reverse experience; Dura Ace cassettes last much longer than Ultegra. My current cassette (7800 11-23) has been on the bike for more than 10000km and still shifts smoothly. I change chains more often though. Expensive but well worth it.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

One, using KM to inflate stats does very little. 10000km is what. 6200 miles. So your TI cogs are probably looking like sharks teeth. 

Two, ultegra cassettes, if cared for properly can probably last close to 15,000 miles. However, if you intend and do ride hard, and in variable conditions, and like most folks do not clean their chain after every ride, neither will last as long. The difference is the DA use less metal and lighter metal. less metal, less to wear out and the TI do wear out. If you meticulously clean grit from the chains and clean the cassette, it will last longer. Normal use Ultegra is better. 

Still, there is little to no advantage for anyone less than a cat 2 racer, to run $300 cassettes. Save the money and use it for other parts, like better rear derailleurs or shifters, or carbon bars, or better wheels.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

lockwood1 said:


> Hello there guys:
> I'm currently running a Shimano 105 5600 12-27T cassette and would like to change it for Dura Ace 7900 12-23T. I have Ultegra SL FD and RD. There is a big difference in weight 260g (105) vs. 182g (DA 7900) but my question is can I use DA cassette with no problem? is it compatible with my drivetrain? please someone let me know before pulling the trigger on this DA cassette.


Two problems here:

1. The big difference in weight is because you are comparing apples to oranges, e.g., a 27T largest cog versus 23T. And a 105 component to a 7800. If you compared a 12-25 cogset between the two, the difference is not that great, maybe 235 gm for an Ultegra versus 187 for the 7800.

2. Also, are you fit enough to switch to a 12-23??? That is a pro cogset. If it is hilly where you ride, you are going to suffer unless maybe you switch to a compact crank.

Actually, 7900 cassettes are not that expensive if you get them from CRC or ProBikekit, due to the EURO rate. Couple of months ago you could get them for maybe $187-190, but in unpopular gearing such as 12-21 or 12-23.


----------

